# Smooth vs Shag bark Hickory. Any Difference?



## jaysun (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a bunch of shag bark hickory that I would like to smoke with but all of the hickory I've ever purchased has been smooth bark.  Is there any difference between the two?  Also, should I be removing the bark on these chunks or is it OK to leave it on?


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 23, 2008)

it has a different flavor. If you can remove it do so.

-rob


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 23, 2008)

Shagbark is absolutely the best hickory you can get for smoking.Nice score!
If the bark falls off, fine, but don't go out of your way to remove it.


----------



## moltenone (Jul 23, 2008)

shag bark will smoke just fine,i use it.


mark  

p.s. bark included.


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 23, 2008)

After seasoning for 6-8 months the shag bark will fall off when you split it. 
 The other doesnt seem to do that for me.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got shagbark round here, talked with the state forester, it works as good as the smooth bark hick, his words, I used it with the bark an like it just fine.  Yall can try it both ways an see which ya prefer.


----------



## jaysun (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks all!  I have a friend that's in the tree trimming/removal field so I get my pick of all the hardwood he chops down.  Got a pretty good supply of cherry, apple, and hickory right now, but I guess I need to let it sit for a while before using it.


----------

